# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  هل تؤيد فتح مراكز للعلاج النفسي ،،،

## نبراس،،،

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء
لن اطيل عليكم في هذا الموضوع ولكن 
احببت ان اعرف آرأئكم في هذا الامر الهاام 
نظرا لتزايد العنف الاسري ،، و الضغوط النفسية التي تواجه الشباب بقسميه 
و العنف الاجتماعي المتمثل بالاجرام والتعدي على الخصوصيات العامه للمجتمع
فهل ترى ضرووره لفتح مراكز متخصصه تتصدى لمعالجة الاطرابات النفسيه 
التي يعاني منها الصغير قبل الكبير و تساعد في حل هذه الاموور وهذه القضايا الخطره
اتمنى ان يُبدي الجمييع برأيه

----------


## ward roza <3

ماايد لان المريض  نفسيا مابحب جو المراكز

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ماايد لان المريض نفسيا مابحب جو المراكز



اشكرك اختي لإبداء رأيكم 
اذا كان المريض كما تقولين لا يحب جو المراكز
 اذاً كيف نستطيع ان نساعده في التخلص من تلك الاطرابات التي يعاني منها
ليعيش مستقراً كباقي الناس

----------


## جنى الورود

*أعتقدأن كل انسان تمربه ضغوطات*
*في حياته ويكون بحاجة الى علاج نفسي*
*أناأؤيدمثل هذه المراكزلكن لابدللمجتمع* 
*أن يتفهم الوضع لأنهاستساهم في حل الكثير من مشاكل المجتمع*
*التي باتت تتفشى بشكل مؤسف ومخزي حقيقة*
*أشكرك نبراس تحياتي لك*
*ودمت بخير*

----------


## ward roza <3

اخي 

في بعض ناس تكون حالتهم بسيطة لايحتاجون 

وفي بعضهم يحتاجون

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
آنا من المؤيدين لفتح المراكز
ولكن قلبهاا يجب افهام الناس
ان العلاج النفسي لايعني به الجنون
فجميع االناس لديهم إن
المريض النفسي يعني مجنون
وبعد ان يقتنع الناس بهذا الكلام
نفتح المركز
وعلى ايدي مختصين آمينين
يعني مثلا لعلاج لعنف الاسري
يعني يكون امين ومايطلع اي شي 
من المشاكل الي عنده للي حولة
وبيت فلان صار عندهم كذا وكذا
لان هالشي متفشي عندنا في المجتمع
احد يروح للمساعدين في علاج العنف الاسري
وبعد كم يوم تلاقي الخبر منتشر في كل المنطقة  :noworry: 
ومو بس لعلاج العنف الاسري
بكل لكل المجالات ..
ادري هدرت واجد
بس لان هالشي منتشر بكثرة في مجتمعنا
وقبله الامراض النفسيه بدآت تتفاقم
لذلك المجتمع يحتاج وبشدة لفتح تلك المراكز ..
.
.
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي نبراس
على الطرح ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## طائر أيلول

*في زمن أصبحت الهموم والضغوط النفسية هي أثقل عبء قد يمر به الإنسان*
*ومن وجهتي نظري فأن فتحت مثل هذه المركز هو أمر ملح وضروري لكن للأسف*
*نظرة وعادات وتقاليد المجتمع تقيد فكرة فتح مثل هذه المراكز التي لو فتحت فأعتقد*
*بأنها ستكون أكبر منتفس لتخفيف الشحن والعنف والضغوطات النفسيه*

----------


## رنيم الحب

أنا أؤؤيد وبشــــــــــدة فتح مراكز متخصصة للعلاج النفسي 
وأعتبار المريض النفسي كالمريض الجسدي 
فنحن جميعـآآ نصاب بوعكة صحية بين الحين والآخر 
وبحـاجة ماسة للذهاب للمستشفى لتلقي العلاج المناسب 
وقد نصاب بأضطرابات نفسية وقلق داائم 
وليس هناك من يستطيع مساعدتنا سوى الطبيب المتخصص 
فالمرض النفسي في بعض الأحيان أشد من المرض الجسدي 
وقد يعاني منه الفرد لفترة محدودة 
وهناك من يعاني من حالات نفسية عنيفة ولفتراات طويله 
فمــا الحل ..!!
ليس العيب أن نلجـأ لطبيب نفسي يشخص حالتنا 
أنما العيب أن يتفشى الاجرام والتعدي والكل صـــــــامت 
فتذهب أراوح بريئة لاذنب لها 
وقد يلجـأ المريض نفسيآآ للأنتحار رغبة منه في التخلص 
من حزن أوأكتئآب أو تفكك أسري 

ففي يوم من الأيام ألتقيت بأحدى زميلاتي وأخبرتني بحالتها النفسية 
وأنها تتعالج نفسيآآ لأنها تعاني من أكتئاب مستمر 
وكانت تقولها بدون حياء ولاخجل 
وأنها مرتاحة من العلاج وفي تحسن مستمـر 
فشجعتها على ذلك  
لربما تكون أول خطوة لنجاحها في الحياة 
فالمشكلة تكمن في النظرة السلبية للمريض نفسيآآ بأنه مجنون 
وهذا حكم خاطئ 
فلو كان المريض نفسيآآ مجنون لأصبنا جميعـآآ بالجنون 
فكلنا تمر علينا حالات نفسية  صعبة 

أخــــي العزيز .. 
**نبرااس** 
كل الشكر لطرحك الموفق 
والذي يحتاج لوقفة ذاتية وتغيير لنظرة المجتمع 
لكي يستطيع التغلب على مشاكله النفسية
 وعذرآآ على الاطاله .. 
فالموضووع جاد وفي غاية الأهمية 
وبحاجة لنقاش طويل للوصول لحل مناسب 
فأتمنى أن يتفهم الجميع ذلك 
ووفقك الله لكل خيير .. 
تحيااتي ..
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *أعتقدأن كل انسان تمربه ضغوطات*
> 
> *في حياته ويكون بحاجة الى علاج نفسي*
> *أناأؤيدمثل هذه المراكزلكن لابدللمجتمع* 
> *أن يتفهم الوضع لأنهاستساهم في حل الكثير من مشاكل المجتمع*
> *التي باتت تتفشى بشكل مؤسف ومخزي حقيقة*
> *أشكرك نبراس تحياتي لك*
> 
> *ودمت بخير*



اشكر لكم هذه المشاركه 
ولكن  هل نستطيع ان نجعل المجتمع متفهما لهذه الحاجه 
التي اصبحت ضرووريه لحداً كبيرا
تقبلو تحياتي دمتم بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اخي 
> 
> في بعض ناس تكون حالتهم بسيطة لايحتاجون 
> 
> وفي بعضهم يحتاجون



اهلا بك اختي الكريمه اشكرك كثيرا لمتابعتك هذه الصفحه 
اريد ان اطرح سؤال هل تقصدين ان الانسان الذي يعناني من الانفلونزه الخفيفه 
لا يحتاج للعلاج ويترك نفسه لتزداد حالته سوءا 
انا بعتقادي ان الامراض الجسديه نستطيع تجاهلها بعض الشيء لان جسد الانسان يستطيع 
ان يحارب الامراض لحداً ما ولكن الامراض والاطرابات النفيسه فلا يستطيع الانسان التغلب عليهاا 
إلا بالمساعده المختصه اعتذر لك اختي على هذه الاطاله 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
> اهلا اختي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> آنا من المؤيدين لفتح المراكز
> ولكن قلبهاا يجب افهام الناس
> ان العلاج النفسي لايعني به الجنون
> فجميع االناس لديهم إن
> المريض النفسي يعني مجنون
> ...



لك كل الشكر اختي همس ولهذا التعقيب الراائع 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *في زمن أصبحت الهموم والضغوط النفسية هي أثقل عبء قد يمر به الإنسان*
> *ومن وجهتي نظري فإن فتحت مثل هذه المراكز هو أمر ملح وضروري لكن للأسف*
> *نظرة وعادات وتقاليد المجتمع تقيد فكرة فتح مثل هذه المراكز التي لو فتحت فأعتقد*
> *بأنها ستكون أكبر منتفس لتخفيف الشحن والعنف والضغوطات النفسيه*
> *فعلا هذه النظره تحتاج للتأمل  ونحتاج لتغيير هذه الافكار*



اسعدني تواجدكم الطيب في هذه الصفحه 
كل الشكر لكم  واتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> أنا أؤؤيد وبشــــــــــدة فتح مراكز متخصصة للعلاج النفسي 
> 
> 
> وأعتبار المريض النفسي كالمريض الجسدي 
> اما انا فاعتبر ان المريض النفسي يحتاج للعنايه اكثرمن المريض الجسدي
> 
> فنحن جميعـآآ نصاب بوعكة صحية بين الحين والآخر 
> وبحـاجة ماسة للذهاب للمستشفى لتلقي العلاج المناسب 
> وقد نصاب بأضطرابات نفسية وقلق داائم 
> ...



بالفعل اختي رنييم لم اطرح هذا الموضوع إلى  لأهميته الكبيره
والتي تحتاج للتأمل الدقييييق اتمنى ان  يوفق البعض في افتتحاح مثل هذه المراكز 
التي تساعد المجتمع  ان يتجازل كثيرا من مشاكله المنتشره 
اشكرك كثيرا على هذا التعقيب اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## ليلاس

*السلآم عليكم ..]*

*أؤيد وبقوة .. لأنها إذا كانت تحت أيدي مختصين واعين و يفهموا طبيعة عملهم ..*

*رح يقدروا يحلوا مشاكل كثيرة ..*

*و اللي يعاني من مرض نفسي أكيد رح يروح باله أنه صار مجنون ..!*

*لكن الأطباء بعد كذا جلسه له رح يستوعب إن المرض النفسي مرض عادي ..*

*و أغلبية الناس يمكن تتعرض له ..*

*و العنف الأسري اللي منتشر في المجتمع هل الأيام ..*

*له نسبة كبيرة بإصابة الأطفال بالمرض النفسي ..*

*و الطفل من الصعب أحد يقول له إنه مريض نفسي ..*

*و رح تكون له طريقة علآج خاصة ..*



*المعذرة على الإطالة ..*

*طرح موفق ..*

*شاكرة جهودكم المبذولة ..*

*الله يعطيكم العافية ..*

*......*

----------


## عنيده

السلااام .. 
اناالصراحه اؤيد فتح المراكز ... 
هو في البحرين عدنا كم واحد بس ما يكفون .. 
يعني مو كل شخص ايمانه بالله قوي .. 
اكيد في بعض المشكلات تحتاج .. 
الى السؤال الكلام .. 
الحلوول .. 
و ما راح تلاقي شخص يفهمك ويعطيك الراي الصواب .. 
بدون مجاملات .. 
يعني انا مثلا .. 
لما يصيدني شي ارووح الى ربعي او توام روحي .. 
اكيد بيتعاطفون وياي .. 
فالراي ما بيكون صحيح ... 
هذا بالنسبه الى اهميته في الامور العاديه .. 
الا مشكله و تبي راي او حل .. 
لكن في مشاكل قويه .. 
بعض الاشخاص اذا ما لقوا هذي المراكز .. 
راح يضيعون .. 
محد بيفهم .. 
خصوصا ان المشاكل النفسيه اخطر من المشاكل العضويه ..
و هذا مو الكل يفهمها .. 
و انا عندي من رايي الشخصي .. 
ان رضا الناس غايه لا تدرك .. 
هم بيتحجون بيتحجون .. 
يقولون فلان يتعلاج في مركز نفسي .. 
و لا يقولون فلان مريض نفسي ويمكن يصير مجنون اذا ما لقى حل المشكله ..
بس نحتاج بشده الى تفهم الناس الى ان المريض النفسي مو مجنون .. 
عشان اذا صحى المريض النفس ما يلاقي روحه في مشكله من المجتمع و الناس . 
ع انه مجنون .. 
و يعيش ففي دوامه .. 
مسامحه ع الهذره الواجد .. 
يعطيك العافيه اخووي .. 
لي عوده اذا الله اراد .. 
موفق ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*انا اؤيد فتح  هذه المراكز لعلاج العنف الاسري ومايحدث هذه الفتره في المجتمع من الشباب ومايترتب عليه من اضرار على النفس والتعدي على الآخرين  من غير ذنب..*
*ولابد من وجود اخصائيين امناء ويتفهموا وضع من يأتي لهم للعلاج ونصحه ورشده بالطريقه المناسبه والعلاج المناسب ..*
*واهم ماعلى المعالجين  تحليهم بالاخلاص والامانه في وظيفتهم وعدم تفشي اسرار المرضى ومن يعانون من عنف واضطرابات نفسيه ...*
*وعليهم الا يفكروا للحظه واحدة من يذهب الى العلاج النفسي انه مجنون او مريضاً نفسياً حتى لايأثر عليه وعلى كونه انسان له احساس ..*
*لان كل منا له حالات واضطرابات نفسيه تصيبه وتأثر على نفسيته ..*
*الله يعطيك الف عااافيه اخوي نبراس على  الطرح المهم ..*
*وموفق لكل خير بحق محمد وآل محمد..*
*دمت بعين الجليل..*
*تحيآاتي..*

----------


## ward roza <3

اخي نبراس 


انا لا اقصد الامراض الجسدية بل اقصد الامراض النفسية 


هناك اناس لايحتاجون المراكز 


ولكن انا الوحيدة التي صوتت باي اني لااؤيد



تحياتي لكم :حب آل محمد

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

السلام عليكم 

  أخي العزيز نبراس 

  لقد و ضعت يدك على موضع طالما أرق المهتمين بالشأن الإجتماعي . . 

  نعم أأيد فتح مثل هذه المشاريع بقوة . . و أمد لك يدي بكل ما أستطيع القيام به . .

  
و إن كنت مستعداً لفتح مركز فأنا أول المراجعين أقصدالمؤيدين  :grin: 

  أخي العزيز . . 

  ليس عندي ما أضيفه حالياً فالأعضاء الكرام أبدوا ما فيه الكفاية ، ، كما أن تعليقاتكم محل قبول بل هي ما أراه تماماً ، ،


  بارك الله لك في طرحك و في دقة نظرك . .

  حياك الله و حيى هذه الجهود الموفقة ، ،

  تقبل تحياتي 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

  ونسألكم الدعاء ، ،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة.. 
قبل كل شي..لازم نعرف وش معنى الصحة النفسية عشان نترجم المرض النفسي من خلالها......!! 
الصحة النفسية بشكل مُبسط يعني اندماج وترابط متكافئ مع المجتمع المُحيط بنا.... 
المرض النفسي هو العكس....الشذوذ عن ذلك كله وعزلة الروح عن مجتمعها.. 

طيب إذا صابتنا اضطرابات في الحياة كما تفضلت أخي.... 
معناه هالاضطرابات راح تأثر على النفسية ....وكل هذا بدرجات وطاقات .. على حسب تحمل الفرد ... 
ولازم يكون عندنا قناعة إن نفسيتنا فعلاً تعبانة وتحتاج لعلاج روحي.. 

لكن المشكلة ...!! 
إذا هالشخص مااعترف إنه تعبان نفسياً...يمكن أغلب البشر ومثل ماقالوا أخواني واخواتي يعتبروا إرهاق النفس = الجنون.. 

فكيف يقبل الفرد على المركز النفسي وهو ماعنده قناعة ..!! 

فلو الشخص اعترض على مسألة المراكز بشكل عام .. 
ممكن يتداوى نفسياً وهو ببيته ... 
تداوي بالقرآن.......ذكر الله ..وذكر محمد وآل محمد دواء لايشك به أحدنا .... 

ممكن طريقة ثانية الايحاء ......وهذي باعتقادي هي أكثر طريقة يستهلكها الاطباء النفسيين  

إذا الشخص أوحى لنفسه إنه سعيد راح يكون فعلاً سعيد والعكس... 
وطبعاً الأسرة لها دور في وظيفة الايحاء للمريض ومحاولة اراحته ........بأي شكل من الأشكال 

ورايي إن الخروج والنظر إلى الطبيعة لها دور كبير في العلاج النفسي... 

ممكن حتى عن طريق الانترنت الانسان يتداوى نفسياً..... 

لو ألحين يتم فتح موضوع بهالقسم ويكون بمثابة دواء للروح.... 

أنا مرة حطيت بهالقسم موضوع عن كيفية تناسي الهموم والعمل على تلاشيها ...بعنوان (انفثه كما فقاعة الصابون) 
بس جميل إن يتم فتح موضوع يرمي فيه العضو كل آلامه.....وبحرية ....وأكيد راح يكون مختلف عن مضمون عبر عن نبض احساسك... 



معذرة على الاطالة واعذروا التشويش العارم بمحط أحرفي 


........وأنا من المؤيدين لما قد قذفته أقلام الأعضاء... 

ففتح مراكز للتداوي الروحي اعتبره ارتقاء معنوي... 


أخي الكريم نبراس... 
تقديمكم لهذا الموضوع يُعد انطلاقة فكرية عظيمة الجوهر.. 

يعطيك العافية على هذا الفكر العميق..وعلى هذا الطرح القيّم.... 



بالنهاية اسأل القدير أن يبعد عنا وعنكم كل تعب نفسي وجسدي بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها .. 
واستشهد ببيت أعشقه للوائلي عليه رحمة الله ورضوانه ...وإن كان المقصود به هو التعب الجسدي ربما.. 


كيف يدنو إلى حشاي الداءُ  
وبقلبي الصديقةُ الزهراءُ 



شكراً أخي لهذه المساحة المُتسعة الأُفق 
موفق مقضية حوائجك بحقهم.. 
دمت بحرز المولى الجليل

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *السلآم عليكم ..]*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله* 
> 
> *أؤيد وبقوة .. لأنها إذا كانت تحت أيدي مختصين واعين و يفهموا طبيعة عملهم ..*
> 
> *رح يقدروا يحلوا مشاكل كثيرة ..*
> 
> *و اللي يعاني من مرض نفسي أكيد رح يروح باله أنه صار مجنون ..!*
> 
> ...



الشكر موصول لك اختي ليلاس ولمشاركتك القيمه 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلااام .. 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اناالصراحه اؤيد فتح المراكز ...  
> هو في البحرين عدنا كم واحد بس ما يكفون ..  
> يعني مو كل شخص ايمانه بالله قوي ..  
> اكيد في بعض المشكلات تحتاج ..  
> الى السؤال الكلام ..  
> الحلوول .. 
> صحيييح 
> ...



مشكوووره اختي عنييد على هذا التعقييب الراائع 
اتمنى لك االتوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *انا اؤيد فتح هذه المراكز لعلاج العنف الاسري ومايحدث هذه الفتره في المجتمع من الشباب ومايترتب عليه من اضرار على النفس والتعدي على الآخرين من غير ذنب..*
> *ولابد من وجود اخصائيين امناء ويتفهموا وضع من يأتي لهم للعلاج ونصحه ورشده بالطريقه المناسبه والعلاج المناسب ..*
> *نعم نحتاج  المختصيين والامنااء على الناس وعلى اسراار الناس*
> *واهم ماعلى المعالجين تحليهم بالاخلاص والامانه في وظيفتهم وعدم تفشي اسرار المرضى ومن يعانون من عنف واضطرابات نفسيه ...*
> *وعليهم الا يفكروا للحظه واحدة من يذهب الى العلاج النفسي انه مجنون او مريضاً نفسياً حتى لايأثر عليه وعلى كونه انسان له احساس ..*
> *لابد للمختص  ان يكون  ذو  خبره وكفاائه في فن التعامل  مع  الاخريين* 
> *وإلا فلا فائدة من وجوده كمعالج*
> ...



كل الشكر لك اختي شذى على هذا التواجد الطيب
 اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اخي نبراس 
> 
> 
> انا لا اقصد الامراض الجسدية بل اقصد الامراض النفسية 
> اعلم اختي ولكنني  مثلت لك بالامراض الجسديه لانهاا اقل خطوره
> من الامراض النفسيه  التي يعني منها المجتمع 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اشكرك كثيرا اخييه على هذه المتابعه 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أخي العزيز نبراس  
> لقد و ضعت يدك على موضع طالما أرق المهتمين بالشأن الإجتماعي .
> وانا من المهتميين بالشأن الاجتماعي اخي العزييز   
> نعم أأيد فتح مثل هذه المشاريع بقوة . . و أمد لك يدي بكل ما أستطيع القيام به . .
> سنستدعيك ونطلب منك العون في الوقت المناسب حينهاا لا تتردد في هذا الامر  
> 
> ...



اسعدني توااجدك العطر اخي العزييز 
داائما  اتمنى لك مزييدا من التوفيق

----------


## looovely

* سلااااام..*
* يعطيك العافية عـ الطرح* 
*ومن ناحيتي أؤيد وبقووووة*
* لأن الأنسان يحتاج لمثل ذي المراكز*
* ليس فقط للمراكز الصحية* 
*فكثيراً من الأمراض النفسية هي مسببة للأمراض الصحية * 
*وحال المجتمع في ازدراء بصراحة..ويحتاج لأطباء متخصصين لعلى وعسى* 
*تخف المشاكل الأسرية والضغوط النفسية* 
*وهذا نداء موجه للقوى العظمة الي بيدها كل شي>>ما آبي أدخل في السياسة*
* ماقصرت وفرت كل متطلبات الشعب*-^* 
*دمت في حفظ الرحمن..*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..
> 
> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..
> 
> 
> قبل كل شي..لازم نعرف وش معنى الصحة النفسية عشان نترجم المرض النفسي من خلالها......!!
> 
> الصحة النفسية بشكل مُبسط يعني اندماج وترابط متكافئ مع المجتمع المُحيط بنا....
> وايضا التوازن النفسي عند الشخص فقد يكون مترابط مع المجتمع ولكنه يعاني من امور خاصه 
> ...





الشكر موصول لك اختي دمعه 
ولهذه الكلمات الراائعه التي نثرتونها في هذه الصفحه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *سلااااام..*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *يعطيك العافية عـ الطرح* 
> *ومن ناحيتي أؤيد وبقووووة*
> *لأن الأنسان يحتاج لمثل ذي المراكز*
> *فعلا الانسان يحتاج لهذه المراكز الاستشاريه* 
> *ليس فقط للمراكز الصحية* 
> *فكثيراً من الأمراض النفسية هي مسببة للأمراض الصحية* 
> *صحييح* 
> ...



كل الشكر لك خييه ولحضووورك  الطيب
 اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــم*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام عليكم خيي الفاضل قمـــي*
*يعطيك العافية عـ الطرح 
 أؤيد وبشده جداااااا مثل هذا المراكز
فالكثير منا يعني الضغوط والنفعلات النفسيه الشديده*
*خصوصا في هذي الفتره...*
*وانا اول المحتاجين لهذا المراكز*
*بسبب ماامر به من ألم*
*خيي قمي*
*موفق لكل خير وصلاح*
*ربي يعطيك ويرضيك ويريح بالك*
*حوائجك مقضيه بحق محمد وآله*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*نعم  اويد فتح مثل هذي المراكز وبشدة كمان*
*ومو كل من راح مستشفى للطب النفسي*
*طلع مجنون*
*بالعكس والله*
*يمكن في ها العصر الكل محتاج للعلاج النفسي والتكلم مع شخص يفهمه ويقدر ظروفه*
*وحتى لحل المشاكل الأسرية والزوجية*
*يعني الدول الأجنبية مو احسن منا*

*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي نبراس على فتح الموضوع*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أؤيد فتح مثل هذه المراكز وبشدة أيضاً
علها تكون سببا في عدول البعض عن التفكير اليائس
جراء مايمر به من ضغوطات الحياة فالبعض منا له قدرة على التحمل
لكن البعض الآخر تكون إرادته في الحياة متزعزعة ,, فهذه المراكز 
قد تساعد الكثيرين على الحياة من جديد ..
ولكن للأسف في مجتمعنا نظرية من يلجأ لمثل هذه المراكز فإنه مجنون
ومختل العقل وهذا السائد مما يحول البعض إلى عدم اللجؤ إليها حتى ولو 
كان بأمس الحاجة إليها ,,, أتمنى أن تلاقي هذه الفكرة النور وتتجسد على أرض الواقع
ولا تكن مجرد طرح وآراء فقط لأن الحياة أصبحت صعبة جداً في وقتنا الراهن وباتت الحالات
النفسية وما ينتج عنها قلق الجميع ومصدر خوف ..
يعطيك العافية أخي نبراس وتسلم يدينك على هذا الطرح والفكرة المهمة ...
فرج الله عنا وعنكم كل هم وغم بحق محمد وآل محمد..
موفق في الدنيا والآخرة ودمت بألف خير ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــم*
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
> *السلام عليكم خيي الفاضل قمـــي*
> *وعليكم السلام اختي دمعه*
> *يعطيك العافية عـ الطرح* 
> *أؤيد وبشده جداااااا مثل هذا المراكز*
> *فالكثير منا يعني الضغوط والنفعلات النفسيه الشديده*
> *خصوصا في هذي الفتره...*
> ...



اختي دمعهة طفله يتيمه  كم احزنتي كلماتكم في الاعلى ،،،
اخييه اعلمي ان اكثر الناس تمر بظروف قاسيه  قد تسيطر عليه فترة من الزمن
ولكن هذا  لا يعني انه محتاج للعلاج بل  يحتاج لأخ او صديق يفضفض له 
ويعرض له آلامه المكبوته  لتنشرح النفس بهذا التقارب بينه وبين من يحب
اختي دمعه اشكرك كثيرا واشكر لك هذا التواجد 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام اختي نهضة إحساس*
> 
> *نعم اويد فتح مثل هذي المراكز وبشدة كمان*
> *ومو كل من راح مستشفى للطب النفسي*
> *طلع مجنون*
> *بالعكس والله*
> *يمكن في ها العصر الكل محتاج للعلاج النفسي والتكلم مع شخص يفهمه ويقدر ظروفه*
> *نعم المجتمع بحاجه ماسه لمثل هذه المراكز* 
> ...



اشكرك كثيرا اختي نهضه على عذع الزياره الطيبه 
واسأل الله ان يتحقق هذا الامر في القريب العاجل 
تقبلي تحياتي دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> أؤيد فتح مثل هذه المراكز وبشدة أيضاً
> علها تكون سببا في عدول البعض عن التفكير اليائس
> جراء مايمر به من ضغوطات الحياة فالبعض منا له قدرة على التحمل
> لكن البعض الآخر تكون إرادته في الحياة متزعزعة ,,
> بالفعل اختي نسيم القدرات تختلف بختلاف الاشخاص 
> 
>  فهذه المراكز قد تساعد الكثيرين على الحياة من جديد ..
> نعم انا متيقن انه سيكون لها الدور الكيبر والفاعل في مساعدة المجتمع
> ولكن للأسف في مجتمعنا نظرية من يلجأ لمثل هذه المراكز فإنه مجنون
> ...



اشكرك كثيرا اختي نسيم على هذا التواجد 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## أُخرىْ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

طرح رائع حقيقة , وأؤيد فتح مثل هذه المراكز , فهي ستكون بإشراف متخصصين وتربويين قادرين على حل جزء ولو بسيط من المشاكل العالقه والتي يصعب على أفراد الأسرة حلها , والمعنى الأصح للعلاج النفسي لايتضمن الجنون , فجميعنا نحتاج للتخلص من ضغوط العمل والدراسه ..وضغوط الحياه , ولكننا نجد في مجتمعنا شي من الخجل في الافصاح عن الامراض النفسيه ..


عُذراً عالتقصير ..وموفق لكل خير خيي :)

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله اختي بسمه 
> 
> 
> طرح رائع حقيقة , وأؤيد فتح مثل هذه المراكز , فهي ستكون بإشراف متخصصين وتربويين قادرين على حل جزء ولو بسيط من المشاكل العالقه والتي يصعب على أفراد الأسرة حلها , 
> هذا كلام صحييح 
> والمعنى الأصح للعلاج النفسي لايتضمن الجنون , فجميعنا نحتاج للتخلص من ضغوط العمل والدراسه ..وضغوط الحياه , ولكننا نجد في مجتمعنا شي من الخجل في الافصاح عن الامراض النفسيه ..
> كثييرا من الضغوط  التي نعاني منها في حياتنا العاديه لا تعد مرضا نفسيا وإنما ضغوط نفسيه 
> وأهم شيء في ذلك ان لا تتحول هذه الضغوط لمرض يسيطر على الشخص
> ...



كل الشكر لك اختي على هذه الزياره الطيبه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## ward roza <3

اخي نبراس 


انا اعلم انها اشد خطورة ولكن اخي قارن بها في الامراض الاخرى مثل : السرطان لاسمح الله

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
مع تزايد المصائب في مجتمعنا.. 
اؤؤيد وجود كل ماله صلاحية للمجتمع..
ولكن سؤال يتبادر لذهن كل فرد فيه...
هل تتوقعون التفاعل من المجتمع... ؟؟؟
و هل تتوقعون وجود من سيسعى لتلاقي العلاج!!!
كلنا نعرف وطأة ان يكون علاج الأنسان في مستشفى نفسي ... (( ليش مجنون انا حق اروح للنفسي ؟؟ ))

لا ادري .. لربما النفس تواقه للسلام للجميع
ومع ذلك وكأني ارى لو حدث ذلك فلن يكون هنالك تفاعل....

فمجتمعنا بطبعه. 
منغلق على عيوبه .. 
ومتستر عليها  ..

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اؤيد وبقوة وجود مثل هالمراكز

لأنها اتحد من هالشغلات 

يعطيك العافية اخووك

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اخي نبراس 
> 
> 
> انا اعلم انها اشد خطورة ولكن اخي قارن بها في الامراض الاخرى مثل : السرطان لاسمح الله



 
اهلا بك اختي حب ال محمد احترم وبشده رأيكم ولكنني  اخالفهاا تمااما  اعتقد ان المرض النفسي 
اشد من الامراض المستعصيه  كما مثلتي والسبب يعود لأن  المريض نفسيا قد يظر نفسه ويتعدى ظرره 
للأخرين  من افراد الاسره او المجتمع اما المرض الجسدي  سيكون بحدود الفرد  ،،، وكما ذكرت لك اختي الكريمه 
 تبقى  وجهة نظر  قد تكون نظرتك صاائبه  ،،،
 اسعدتني متابعتكم اختي حب ال محمد 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مرحبا
> 
> مع تزايد المصائب في مجتمعنا.. 
> اؤؤيد وجود كل ماله صلاحية للمجتمع..
> ولكن سؤال يتبادر لذهن كل فرد فيه...
> هل تتوقعون التفاعل من المجتمع... ؟؟؟
> بالنسبة لي نعم اتوقع ذلك
> و هل تتوقعون وجود من سيسعى لتلاقي العلاج!!!
> نعم
> ...



اشكركم كثييرا على هذه الزياره وهذا التعقييب 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اؤيد وبقوة وجود مثل هالمراكز
> 
> لأنها اتحد من هالشغلات 
> 
> يعطيك العافية اخووك



 
مشكووره اختي عفااف على هذا التواجد 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## ward roza <3

[quote=نبراس،،،;1159005]اهلا بك اختي حب ال محمد احترم وبشده رأيكم ولكنني اخالفهاا تمااما اعتقد ان المرض النفسي 
اشد من الامراض المستعصيه كما مثلتي والسبب يعود لأن المريض نفسيا قد يظر نفسه ويتعدى ظرره 
للأخرين من افراد الاسره او المجتمع .... نعم اخي نبراس انا لااخالفك في هذا الرد 
اما المرض الجسدي سيكون بحدود الفرد ،،، وكما ذكرت لك اختي الكريمه 
تبقى وجهة نظر قد تكون نظرتك صاائبه ،،،
اسعدتني متابعتكم اختي حب ال محمد 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## أموله

*!!~
اكيد* *اؤيد
شلمأنع !~
شكرا اخي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم الشريف

أخي نبراس وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساك الله بالنور والرضا


الحقيقة عندما كنت أرى الموضوع بلمحات خاطفة تسترقها العين

كنت أشعر برغبه شديدة في قراءته 

ومن ثم ّ الإدلاء برأيي

لكنها بقيت أمنية خجولة 

او قل لشدة إنشغالاتي وتقوقعي في قسمي

أو قل الإثنين معا ً

وهكذا فلم أعرف عن الموضوع سوى عنوانه

لكن بدخولي الآن وتصفحي للموضوع

أطلـّـعت أولا ً على جميع الآراء التي ُطرحت

ولا أجد ما أزيد به على ما طرحوه الأخوة الأعزاء

>>> تصدقون لدلحين جالسه تسوي مقدمة بس

ليس محاولة مني لإبداء المرح

مع انني أحب مزج المرح بعملي دائما ً

نعم ليس مرحا ً ، فالموضوع يثير أوجاع وآلام

فالأمراض النفسية هي موجودة عندنا في مجتمعاتنا بأكبر مما نتصور

ربما أستوردناها من الخارج . . ربما صنعناها بإيدينا

لكنها موجودة وبشكل مخيف جدا ً جدا ً

حتى أنني أقول إذا كنا إستوردناها فلا أشك أننا طورناها كثيرا ً

من المؤيدات وبشدة لفتح هذه المراكز وأن تكون متخصصة أيضا ً

فلا ننسى أن الإنسان روح وجسم وهما لاينفصلان

يؤثران على بعضهما ولاتتم ّ صحة الإنسان وسلامته إلا بصحة الإثنين 

أليس لأدوائنا الجسدية مستشفيات ومراكز طبية نذهب لنعالجها لديها؟

أليست الامراض الجسدية متنوعة بكثرة

ثق إن أمراض النفس هي كذلك أيضا ً كثيرة .. متنوعة .. وبالتالي تحتاج إلى مستشفيات ومراكز ومتخصصين

بل إن في إعتقادي الراسخ أن المرض النفسي هو أنكى وأشد وبالا ً من المرض الجسدي

لكن من المؤسف أن هناك نقطتين سلبيتين

أولاهما تتعلق بالمجتمع ونظرته وخلفيته الثقافية عن معنى المرض النفسي

فالسواد الأعظم يعتقدون أن المرض النفسي ما هي إلا كلمة رديفة للجنون

وهذا يقود لسلبية أخرى أعظم وهي نظرة المريض ذاته

فتراه - لعلمه بنظرة مجتمعه له - يخجل من الإعتراف به بل ويخشى ذلك .. حتى ينتهي به الأمر أن ينأى عن النظر لهذه الحقيقه ويغدو منكرا ً لها حتى . .

ليسأل أرباب البيوت أنفسهم : لو أن أحدهم أو أحد ممن يعيلونهم ُأصيب بمرض جسدي من أي نوع ، فهل يصمتون أو يعتبرونه عيبا ً .. أم يسارعون لأخذه لأقرب مشفى ؟

هنا نراهم يتصرفون بوعي 

لكن في حالات المرض النفسي . . فهم لا يحسنون التصرف

لماذا ؟ . . . إنه الجهل 

ومن المؤسف كذلك أن المريض النفسي هو نفسه يرى مرضه ينخر في روحه وعقله

ولا يفكر في الذهاب للطبيب ... بل هي أبعد فكرة تخطر له على بال* *.. إنه الخوف*


*وسأتوقف هنا ، فبعض الأخوة قد أبدى طرحا ً جميلا ً لا ُيعلى عليه

ولكنني خلاصة ً لرأيي أقول

نعم للمراكز النفسية .. وبالأحرى للمراكز المتخصصة النفسية

ممم بالنسبة لي كمشرفة مسابقات

كنت قد طرحت بالفعل في بعض مسابقاتي

نوعا ً من الثقافة عن الأمراض النفسية وعلق البعض على أنه شيء جديد ُيطرح

كذلك أحرص على أن تكون المسابقات الأخرى لها صلة بتنمية الثقة بشكل أو آخر

وكلها أمور تصب في التربية النفسية

وقد أقوم بإزعاجك هنا وأضع مسابقة من خلالها يتم ّ التعرّف على أنواع الأمراض النفسية بأسمائها الدقيقة وستتعجب لكثرتها وتنوّعها .. مصطلحات وتعريفات لا أكثر

لكن لا أحبذ ذلك

تعرف لماذا ؟ لأنني عندما أقرأ أي كتاب عن أمراض النفس

أجدني أتخيل أنني مصابه بكل مرض قرأت عنه هههههه

وهذا شيء طبيعي لأننا نجهل علم النفس

طولت واااااايد

ابي ارجع لقسمي :(

تحياتي وتشجيعي لهذا الطرح الموفق 

والجريء في فكرته

نحتاج لهذه الجراة في الطرح

لا اظنني كتبت شيئا ً مفيدا ً فأنا اكتبت وأفكاري مشوشه تجذبني نحو قسمي

ولهذا قد أعاود الدخل للصفحه

اخي نبراس وفقك الله ورعاك

وأسال الله لنا جميعا ً الصحه والسلامه 

بجانبيها .. الجسدية .. والنفسية

دمتم سالمين
*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *!!~*
> *اكيد* *اؤيد*
> *شلمأنع !~*
> *شكرا اخي*



 
مشكووره اختي أمووله  على هذه الزياره
بس اعتقد انش ما شاركتي في الاستطلاع 
يعني لم تختاري  يعني
اتمنى ان تعودي مره اخرى لتختاري في الاستطلاع
وايضا اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
> 
> *اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 
> *أخي نبراس وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *مساك الله بالنور والرضا*
> *الله يمسيش بالخير*  
> 
> ...






مشكوووره اختي انين على هذا التعقيب القيم
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## كبرياء

*وبشده ..!*
*أكثر من العلآج الجسمي ..!!*

*~ طله سريعه ..*
*مآننح ـرم ..{*

----------


## فرح

من المؤيدين وبشششششششششششده 
وبالذااااات بالحااااصل هالفتره للاسف بمجتمعنا من بعد الامن اصبحنا 
لاامن ولاآمآآآآآن ..اقل كلمه بين صديق وصديقه اوحتى بين ولد والده السلاح 
اصبح هو الحل الامثل .. 
حتى خيي الضغوطاااات النفسيه  المصاااحبه لنا في هذه الحياااااه 
ربي يبعدنا واياااكم عن هموووم واحزااان الزماااان ..
ولو ان بنظري مافيه احلى ولااجمل من الشفاء بالقرآن الكريم والقرب من رب العباد
واهل البيت عليهم السلام لانهم سفن النجاة ..
بس الانسان اذا ابتعد عن خاااالقه كثرة همومه واتجه اكثر لحب الدنيا 
امممم عاااد فرحوووه اطلعي لاترمسي اكثر وتشوهين الصفحه ..
دمت اخوووي ودااام عطااائك القيم والمفيد
وقضى الله حوااائجك وسهل امووورك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

االسسسلام عليكم 
من المؤيدين"وبآين الكل مؤيد ..:d
المجتمع محتاج لمثل هالمرآكز
وحآلها حآل المركز الصحي ..~

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*موضوع مهم جدا ولكن انا لا استطيع ان اعطي رأيي* 
*لان المجتمع السعودي يختلف عن مجتمعنا لاننا عندنا في*  
*لبنان نتقبل العيادات النفسية والاطباء النفسيين وهذا مقبول*  
*من 60 الى 70 % بالمئة من الناس والباقي يرفض مجرد الحديث بالموضوع*  
*لان كلمة طبيب نفسي تعني ((جنون)) وهذا لايتقبله الكثير من الناس*  
*لانفسهم ولذويهم*  
*وانا شخصيا مع فتح عيادات متخصصة انما تحت مسميات اخرى*  
*تشكر ابني*  
*نبراس*  
*على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع للنقاش ولكن اجد ان الامنيات التي*  
*تخطر ببال الشعب ليس بوارد المسئولين يكفي وجود (مستشفى مجانين )*  
*يكفي ولم نصل لمرحلة التفريق بين الجنون والتعب النفسي والارهاق النفسي*  
*ويوجد تخصصات لكل مشكلة من تلك المشاكل نستطيع ان نخفف من القلق* 
*لدى المريض بطريقة ما وتخفيف العنف بجلسات او بقليل من الدواء الذي* 
*يمكن ان يوفر علينا كثير من المآسي من جرائم ترتكب بحق الانسانية تحت*  
*غطاء مريض نفسي*  

*اكرر شكري ابني*  
*مع كل تقدير واحترام*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*بما إني أمر بحالة نفسية صعبة ههه!!<< ثالث ثانوي*
*فراح اقول راايي*
*أنا أشوف إن هذا الشيء ابدا ابدا ابدا مو عيب عكس نظرة الناس*
*اليه يعني* 
*اللي يروح لدكتور نفسي مجنون << عقله ضارب*
*هذا الشيء مو صحيح*
*ممكن يكون الدكتور النفسي* 
*دكتور* 
*ومرشد*
*وصديق*
*واخ*
*وو*
*انسان يسمعك ويش تقوول*
*وراح يعطيك حلول بعد*
*يعني مو انسان ببلاش :p*
*فور اكزامبل / إنسان شاب طيب ,, خلوق ومؤدب وخوش إنسان*
*خلص مرحلة إبتدائي كبر ماصار طفل وراح لمتوسط*
*إنتقل لعالم جديد بالنسبة لوضعنا حاليا واول متوسط حاليا فهذه مرحلة مرة مرة مرة مرة حرجة في كل الاتجاهات*
*في المدرسة << مكان جديد*
*في الاصحاب<< توه يتعرف عليه*
*في المواد<< مطورة صعبة*
*في المعلمين << جدد مايعرفهم*
*في نفسه<< دخل مرحلة المراهقة وهي مرحلة حرجة ولازم الوالدين يعرفوا يتعاملوا وياها ومع الاحترام للابوة والامهات شديد الاحترام وانا لا اعمم ولكن نصهم مايعرفوا يتعاملوا وي هالمرحلة* 
*اشوف صديقاتي يعانوا من اهلهم واجد يعني عندي وحدة من صديقاتي عمرها امها ماجت قعدت وياها تسولف وياها!!*
*حتى لو في أمور عادية*
*تقول العلاقة وي أمي مرة سطحية !!! اقول لها أنا أمي لازم كل يووم أروح أقول ليها وشو يصير ليي من أول مادخلت المدرسة لين ما أطلع !!! نص اليوم أسولف وياها وهي تسولف وياي عن مدرستي مدرستنا بيتنا اخوتي ابوي كل شيء*
*يعني اتخيل اني يوم ما اقعد وي امي !! اسولف وي من تجيني فوحة هااع*
*فالشاب في سن المراهقة يحتاج أحد يسمعه أحد ينصحه أحد يوجهه بدون مايحس !!*
*فغالبا ما تشووف اللي عندهم هالنقص ماعندهم احد يسولفوا وياه كبير وحتى بعضهم ماعندهم هالنقص*
*يماشوا ناس كبار في العمر !!! مو من سنهم يعني شاب ولد 12 سنة يماشي ولد 25 !!!!!*
*بعدين لما يكبر ويصيروا اثنينهم كبار هذا شيء عادي بس في هذا السن له اذا صادقه وشو بتكون النتيجة*
*الولد ولد 12 سنة مسوي ولد 25 قدوته !!!*
*دخن دخن زيه ,, لبس شورت لبس زيه ,, غازل غازل زيه ,, ليش !!!*
*لأن باعتقاده إن هذا الشيء الصح !!! وإن الكبار كلهم يسووا كذا*
*والله يهديه ولد 25 بدل ما يوجهه يخرب الولد !!*
*فلو مودينه لدكتور نفسي* 
*مو شرط اسبوعيا مثلا ان شاء الله شهريا لو كل شهرين مرة*
*الولد يرتاح هذا فرض*
*وممكن فرض ثاني إن مايتقبل هالشيء وأتوقع يكون هذا الفرض في الأولاد أكثر من البنات لأنوو أحس البنات يتقبلوا أكثر*
*فزي ما الناس تحتاج والولد يحتاج هالدكتور الواعي يحتاج أهل واعيين قبل هالدكتور لأنهم لو كانوا موجودين ماكانت صارت هالمشاكل كلها صحيح فيه بعض الاستثناءات بس مو واجد*
*يعني صحيح إن هالدكتور مو ملاك نازل من السماء بس ممكن إنه يتناقش وياه لين مايقنعه ويغير رايه يعرف يتصرف وياه إذا الأهل مو عارفين*

*طيب* 
*الحين  لما الواحد يروح لدكتور نفسي جايتنه حاله إكتئاب وشو الجنون فيها* 
*يعني أنا مسكينة مثلا حالاتي المستعصية !!*
*وغيري من بنات دفعتي*
*نبغى كلمة بس تدفعنا لقدام*
*كلمة مشجعه*
*كلمة تبرد القلب*
*مدح ثناء شيء*
*مانلاقي إلا التهزيء !!!* 
*واللي مكبوت ما يفضفض << زيي*
*ويش بيصير فيه*
*بتشوفوه يدوور في الشوارع مستخف !!!*
*اتكلم جد والله ما اسخر بعض الحالات توصل للجنون*
*بتقولوا ابالغ* 
*لا ما ابالغ*
*طبعا كل طالبة وطالة عنده ظروف في بيتهم* 
*طيب*
*يجي واحد ظروفه في بيتهم مرة مرة مرة متأزمة*
*والحياة مقفلة في وجهه*
*ويقوولك بعدين مثلا أحد من أهله صابه مرة ياكافي الشر*
*وبعد صديقه مثلا الله لا يقولها توفى*
*وبعدين يجي بعد هالضغووط النفسية كلها اللي ماتعالجت*
*يحل ورقة الاختبار يزفتتت*
*يطلع مستخف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*كثرة الضغط تؤدي للانفجار !!*
*صح أو* 

*بعض الأمهات الله لا يقولها الفاقدين* 
*لا تفكروهم ينسوا*
*ولا راح ينسوا ويبقى هالالم ولا يتعالج* 
*صحيح هو يبقى بس شوي غير عن واجد صح ؟!*

*حالات الطلاق المشاكل الأسرية الزوجية*
*الواحد يبغى يلجأ لأحد يحل له المشاكل إذا تأزمت الأوضاع ووصلت حدها !! يبغى يفضفض*

*ليست أكثر من مجرد فضفة*

*نهاية* 
*فيه شيء أهم من هذا كله*
** التمسك بآل بيت محمد تبعدك عن الهموم*
**  المحاضرات والاستماع إليها باستمرار والثقافة تقلل في هالمظاهر يعني إذا خطب الشيخ في محرم الكل يسمع له* 
*بس يعني تلاقي بعض الشيووخ في محرم يختاروا مواضيع ماليها داعي يعني انت استغل ان الشباب كلهم موجودين واخطب في شيء يجذبهم كلهم ويستفيدوا منه !!!*
*انا اعتبرهم عاملين مهمين*
*والعامل الأهم الأهم*
*هو الأهل ,, راعوا الإنسان حرام إنتوا تضغطوه والمجتمع يضغطه والحياه تضغطه والدنيا تصفعه من كل إتجاه*

*مشكور أخوي نبراي على الموضوع :)*

----------


## كبرياء

*بـآك .. ~*
*أول شي طلتي السريعه ع الموضوع لآنه شدني كثير ..* 
*وكآن عندي اليوم آخر أمتحآن فمآ قدرت أعبر عن شعوري إلآ بالشي البسيط ..* 



*بالبدآيه ..* 
*أنآ أؤمن بالمثل إلي يقول* 
*إن ثلآثة أربآع العآلم مريض نفسي ..* 

*وبنفس الوقت وبشده أؤمن ..:*
*إن جذبنآ للآشيآء يخلقهآ ..* 
*يعني لو إني أقول أنآ تعبآنه نفسيآ ..* 
*بتعب أكثر ..* 
*ولو إني أنفي هالتعب بيخف وأكييد بيروح مع الثقه ..* 


*أنآ عن نفسي ..* 
*كآن يرآودني مجرد حلم .. <~ غير قآبل للتحقيق هه* 
*إنوو أفتح عيآدة طب نفسي ..* 
*طبعآ هالحلم إنسى مو عشآن شي ..* 
*بس الأقدآر شآئت إني أدخل بتخصص مخآلف ..* 

*مآرآح أنآقض نفسي وأجآمل وأقول ..* 
*إن المفروض البشر مآ تستغرب ولآ ترفض مبدآ العلآج النفسي ..* 
*لآن بالوآقـع النفوس تغيرت ., والنآس تغيرت ..,* 

*قبل حتى إيمآنهم بالله أقوى ..* 
*والمصآيب مآتصير كثر هالأيآم ..* 
*كل يوم تسمع لك سآلفه ذبح وقتل وجريمه .. وكل الأسبآب نفسيه!!*

*أنآ أعترف ..* 
*أني أحتآج أحيآنآ إلى  دكتور نفسي يسمعني ويفسر هالترآكم الي بدآخلي من زمآن ..~*
*بس أحيآن ثآنيه ..* 
*ولمآ أجلس أفكر بالموضوع والي دآخلي أكثر ..* 
*ألقى إن تعبي النفسي من أشخآص هم مرضى نفسيآ ..!!*
*فليش أعقد نفسي عشآنهم ..!*

*مشكلة البشر ::*
*إنهم يبحثون عن الكمآل ..* 
*بدوآخل نفوس من حولهم المريضه ...*
*ومشكلتهم الآكبر ..* 
*إنهم يفتقدون الثقه الحقيقيه ..* 
*تلقى بعضهم يتنحى جآنبآ حين الحديث عن الثقه ..!*
*وتلقى الآخر يتكلم عن الثقه وكآنه سيدهآ* 
*وهو مغرور لآ أكثر ..!!!*

*المرآكز النفسيه ..* 
*تقود هؤلآء للعوده إلى نفوسهم البيضآء ..* 
*وعن نفسي ..* 
*وإن كنت أكثر  شخص يحتآج لهآ ..* 
*فمآ رآح ألجأ لهآ بيوم ..* 
*مو لعيب فيني أو نقص أو إني ضد الفكره ..* 
*لكن الأحبآطآت النفسيه إلي بدآخلي ..* 
*تولد قوه أكبر ..*
*وبعد الأنكسآر .. نصبح أقوى .. لآ أضعف ..~*
*يعني برآيي ..* 
*المرآكز النفسيه ..* 
*تقودك إلى الوآقـع الصحيح فقط ..* 
*والبآقي .. تجده في دوآخلك ...!*

*سلـآإم ..}~*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> من المؤيدين وبشششششششششششده 
> 
> وبالذااااات بالحااااصل هالفتره للاسف بمجتمعنا من بعد الامن اصبحنا 
> لاامن ولاآمآآآآآن ..اقل كلمه بين صديق وصديقه اوحتى بين ولد والده السلاح 
> اصبح هو الحل الامثل .. 
> للاسف الشدييد
> حتى خيي الضغوطاااات النفسيه المصاااحبه لنا في هذه الحياااااه 
> ربي يبعدنا واياااكم عن هموووم واحزااان الزماااان ..
> ولو ان بنظري مافيه احلى ولااجمل من الشفاء بالقرآن الكريم والقرب من رب العباد
> ...



كل الشكر لك اختي فرح على هذا التواجد الطيب
اتمني لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> االسسسلام عليكم







> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
> من المؤيدين"وبآين الكل مؤيد ..:d
> المجتمع محتاج لمثل هالمرآكز
> وحآلها حآل المركز الصحي ..~
> صححح





اشكر لك هذه المشاركه القيمه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *موضوع مهم جدا ولكن انا لا استطيع ان اعطي رأيي*
> 
> *لان المجتمع السعودي يختلف عن مجتمعنا لاننا عندنا في* 
> 
> *لبنان نتقبل العيادات النفسية والاطباء النفسيين وهذا مقبول* 
> 
> ...





الشكر كله موصووول لك ولحظوورك العطر 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## علي pt

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أولا أشكر أخي / قمي (نبراس)
على هذا الموضوع الهادف
وفتح باب النقاش فيه ،،

فكلنا نعيش ونمر فترات
تكون فيها الحالة النفسية متعبة ومريضة

وهناك بعض الأمراض التي يجب علاجها نفسياً
برغم عدم تطرق الكثير من المعالجيين النفسسين لها ..
كالحسد مثلا ..


وأرجو تقبل مداخلتي ولو طالت
قرأت الموضوع وأغلب اردود

بصراحة أنا أؤيد لكن بتحفظ شديد

فلو نظرنا وبكل صراحة للواقع المرير
فما الذي نجده - صورة كانت لدي من الصغر وأظنها عند أغلب الناس
بأن الاخصائيين النفسيين مجانين ..
قد تكون مجرد تتكرر  كلمة على اللسان
لكن حدثت الي مواقف جعلتني أثبت ذلك عليم
فالأسف ما رأيناه من مدرسين علم النفس بالمدرسة ودكاترة علم النفس بالجامعة
يثبت ذلك

فلذلك يجب أن يبحث الخلل في الموضوع ويعالج هذا أولا

ثانيا يجب دمج هؤلاء مع المجتمع بكل فئاته وهم من يذهبون للمرضى لعلاجهم - لا العكس

وبتوضيح أكثر فإن من المفترض أن يتواجد أولائك الاخصائيين بالمدارس والجامعات وأماكن العمل 
المختلفة 
قد نرى بعض الاخصائيات النفسية/ أو الاجتماعية بالمدارس
لكن - لانسمع ولانرى أي ناتج منهم
وايضا بالجامعات : قد نرى البعض
ولكن وللأسف الجامعات عدنا على غير كفاءة
فمثلا يجب أن يكون لكل طالب مرشد أكاديمي - وهذا مالم أجده حتى لحظة تخرجي من الجامة

وأيضا أرى بأنه ليس كل مايطبقه الاخصائيين النفسيين صحيح ومطابق للدين ..
فبعتقادي بأن بعض نظرياتهم واهمة وغير مقبولة شرعا
ولا أدعي علمي بجل نظرياتهم - فقط من خلال معرفتي ودراستي التي تطرقت لهاذه المواد بشكل بسيط

لذلك أعتقد بأن من الأصلح والأقوم أن يكون العلاج النفسي تخصص ديني وليس طبي ..
أقصد بأن يكون لطلاب العلم تخصص في ذلك - ................ ولا أريد ان اطيل الكلام
ثانياً : لو لاحظتم الأخبار المحلية
لسمعتم كما سمعت أنا وعلى ما أظن
ثلاث حالات إلم تكن أكثر لمعالجين نفسيين 
يثبت جنونهم .... ألا يتوجب ذلك التفكير في وجود خطأ ما ....

البعض منهم بالدول الأخرى - يعالجون نفسهم بين فترة وأخرى ..
حسب مافهمته بانهم يفرمتوا الذاكرة شوي من كثر الاستماع لقصص المرضى ..

فلذلك أقول بأني مع هذا الطرح ولكن مع هذه التحفضات
وأرجو ممن لم يبق له حديثي
بمصارحتي وتنبيهي لما اغفلت عنه ..

ولكم وافر تحياتي
أخوكم/ الأقل علي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*







> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *بما إني أمر بحالة نفسية صعبة ههه!!<< ثالث ثانوي*
> *فراح اقول راايي*
> *أنا أشوف إن هذا الشيء ابدا ابدا ابدا مو عيب عكس نظرة الناس* *ليه يعني* 
> *اللي يروح لدكتور نفسي مجنون << عقله ضارب*
> *هذا الشيء مو صحيح*
> *بالفعل هذا كلام غير صحييح ابدا*
> ...





الشكر ابعثه لكم ولهذه المشاركه القيمه 
تقبلي تحياتي واتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *بـآك .. ~*
> 
> *أول شي طلتي السريعه ع الموضوع لآنه شدني كثير ..* 
> *وكآن عندي اليوم آخر أمتحآن فمآ قدرت أعبر عن شعوري إلآ بالشي البسيط ..* 
> *الله يوفقش ويبرد خاطركم بالنتايج الطيبه* 
> 
> 
> *بالبدآيه ..* 
> *أنآ أؤمن بالمثل إلي يقول* 
> ...



 كل الشكر لك اختي كبريااء 
لهذه الكلمات الدقيقه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *أولا أشكر أخي / قمي (نبراس)*
> *على هذا الموضوع الهادف*
> *وفتح باب النقاش فيه ،،*
> *الشكر موصول لك ولطلتك البهيه*
> 
> *فكلنا نعيش ونمر فترات*
> *تكون فيها الحالة النفسية متعبة ومريضة*
> ...





كل الشكر لك اخي العزييز علي على هذه المشاركه العطره 
والقيمه  اسعدني تواجدك 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

السلام عليكم
اهلا أخي نبراس 
نعم أنا أعتقد أننا نحتاج هذه المراكز و بشدة , و المراكز من الأفضل تكون عدة عيادات نفسية , مثلا ً عيادة خاصة بالقلق و الأرق و الإكتئاب و ما شابه , و عيادة خاصة بالعنف الإسري و ما إلى ذالك ... وهلم جرا. 


تحياتي لكم

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم
> وعليكم السلام ورحمةة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا أخي نبراس
> اهلا بك اخي العزييز  
> نعم أنا أعتقد أننا نحتاج هذه المراكز و بشدة , و المراكز من الأفضل تكون عدة عيادات نفسية , مثلا ً عيادة خاصة بالقلق و الأرق و الإكتئاب و ما شابه , و عيادة خاصة بالعنف الإسري و ما إلى ذالك ... وهلم جرا.
> بالفعل لا بد ان تكون متخصصه ومتنوعه 
> 
> 
> ...



اشكرك كثيرا اخي العزييز شاطىء الجراح 
على هذه الزياره العطره
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مع الأغلبيه طبعا 
وش فيه لما يكون في مراكز للعلاج النفسي حالها حال أي مراكز للعلاج 
بغض النظر عن نظرة الناس لمرتادي مثل هذه المراكز فهي ضروريه 
وزي محنا شايفين البلا زايد وكل هذه بسبب الإهمال والذي يجعل الفرد ينشئ ذو عقد كثيره 
فنتيجة لهذه العقد يولد المجرمين وغيره ممن لايرغب بهم المجتمع 
فإذا كانت هذه المراكز سوف تقلل من عقد المعقدين 
وتجعلهم يمشون على الصراط السوي ويصلح حال المجتمع فهذه المراكز تكون ضروريه جدا 
خصوصا بعد ماصرنا نسمع كل يوم عن جريمه وماذا تكون الأسباب مرض نفسي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قرأت التعقيبات واللي ماشاءالله تعكس مدى وعي افراد مجتمعنا من رجال ونساء

يعطيك العافيه خيي نبراس الفكره حلوه

فكرة انشاء مراكز للعلاج النفسي هي مهمة الدوله ولكن ..

 قبل فتح مراكز للعلاج النفسي في خطوه من الضروري اتخاذها من قبل الجمعيات الاجتماعيه بالتعاون مع بعض النشطاء في كل بلده

وهي عمل لجان اهليه مهمتها حصر حالات العنف والاجرام في المجتمع ويجي بعدها علاج الحالات المتضرره .

بس مو عن طريق عيادات نفسيه لا  عالاقل كبدايه يعني نحتاج لنوع من التهيئه

عن طريق تنظيم  محاضرات توعويه مكثفه ومستمره تتناسب وتخاطب عقليات جميع فئات مجتمعنا الصغير والكبير

هالمحاضرات الهدف منها مخاطبة الشخص الغير متضرر قبل المتضرر لأنها في الاساس لتهيئة المحيط لتقبل الخطوات التاليه

 والمحاضر لازم تتوفر فيه شروط معينه مثلا انه يكون مرن وهذا مهم جدا ..

محاور لبق .. انسان متواضع بطبعه شخصيه حواريه محببه بحيث انو الفرد سهل يتقبل منها المعلومه ويعمل بيها

اذا الخطوات بالترتيب :
1 / عمل لجان أهليه 
2 / حصر حالات العنف في المجتمع وتصنيفها
3 / تنظيم محاضرات توعويه كنوع من التهيئه لخطوات تليها

اتمنى تبني هالفكره لأن الأوضاع باتت سيئه جدااااا
مووفق لكل خير

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلم عليكم اخي نبراس 

الطب النفسي فرع من فروع الطب معترف به عالميا 
وما اشوف اي داعي لخجل عند مراجعة اطباء النفس
فكما للجسد علل ودواء 
كذلك الروح او النفس ايضا تصاب باضطرابات  ولها علاجات 
علاجاتها غالبا ماتكون بالمور الروحانية 
لكننا في زمن ابتعد عن الروحانيات 
ابتعدنا عن الله سبحانه وتعالى وعن ما يقربنا اليه 
اصبحت الضغوطات المعيشية تحيط بنا دون وجود تنفيس لها 
فأصبح من الطبيعي تزايد عدد الحلات النفسية في المجتمع 
وبالتالي اصبح من الضروري ايجاد مراكز نفسية للعلاج 
وقبل فتح هذه المراكز يجب توعية المجتمع لاهميتها 
فوجودها مع الرفض الغالب لا ينفع المجتمع بشيء
ولكن مع توعية الناس لمدى ضرورة تواجدها 
وبالتالي فتحها كمراكز متخصصة 
سياعد المجتمع ويقضي على كثير من السلبيات فيه 
شكري وتقديري وعظيم امتناني لجهودك

----------


## الفجر 110

علم النفس علم واسع ومهم جداً في حياة المجتمعات والانسان ما يواحهه خاصة في هذا الزمن المر 

لذا مع كثرة المشاكل والويلات اعتقد لا بد من حل لهذه المشكلات والافضل السعي لوضع الدراسات لمثل هذه المشاكل قبل وقوعها 

" درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج "

تحياتي لكم

----------


## نُون

مرحبا 


نعم ، أؤيد .. ما دام المجال مفتوح ، و قابل للتحقيق ‘


شكراً لك نبراس ؛ و لدعوتك .. 
لي شرف الحضور "


بالتوفيق

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


عذراً اخوي ع التأخير في الرد ..
بس .. ما شاء الله .. ما عندي شي زايد على كلام الاعضاء ..

وكل اللي اقدر اقوله اني أؤيد فتح لمثل تلك المراكز وبقوه 
اذا كانت على ايدي مختصين بعلاج ولو الشي القليل من تلك الضغوطات 
فالانسان يمر بتلك الضغوطات اي كانت نوعها ولكن بعضها بسيطه ولله الحمد 
وبعضها تحتاج للعلاج ..

ولكن يجب افهامه ان ذلك العلاج ليس لأنك مجنون ..!! بل لتحسين حالته النفسيه 
وقبل ذلك ان يكون مقتنع للعلاج حتى يستجييب مع العلاج !!

والله يعطييك العافيه اخوي ع المبادره :)
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مع الأغلبيه طبعا 
> وش فيه لما يكون في مراكز للعلاج النفسي حالها حال أي مراكز للعلاج 
> بغض النظر عن نظرة الناس لمرتادي مثل هذه المراكز فهي ضروريه 
> وزي محنا شايفين البلا زايد وكل هذه بسبب الإهمال والذي يجعل الفرد ينشئ ذو عقد كثيره 
> فنتيجة لهذه العقد يولد المجرمين وغيره ممن لايرغب بهم المجتمع 
> فإذا كانت هذه المراكز سوف تقلل من عقد المعقدين 
> في الحقيقه ان هذه المراكز تساعد الاشخاص على تخطي بعض المشاكل
>  التي يعانون منها اما تقليل هذه الاطرابات فنحتاج لتوعيه المجتمع ككل 
> توعية مدروسه في التعامل مع الابناء والتعامل مع جميع احتياجاتهم  الحياتيه
> ...



كل الشكر لك اختي  حساسه بزياده 
على هذه الزياره الطيبه 
اتمننى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> قرأت التعقيبات واللي ماشاءالله تعكس مدى وعي افراد مجتمعنا من رجال ونساء
> 
> يعطيك العافيه خيي نبراس الفكره حلوه
> فكرة انشاء مراكز للعلاج النفسي هي مهمة الدوله ولكن ..
> قبل فتح مراكز للعلاج النفسي في خطوه من الضروري اتخاذها من قبل الجمعيات الاجتماعيه 
> بالتعاون مع بعض النشطاء في كل بلده
> 
> قبل عدة ايام قرأت في صفحة الاخبار عن تأسيس لجنه متخصصه لجمع 
> واحصاء ومتابعة هذه الامور 
> ...



 
كل الشكر لك اختي شمعه على هذه المشاركه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلم عليكم اخي نبراس 
> وعليكم السلام اختي ملاك 
> 
> الطب النفسي فرع من فروع الطب معترف به عالميا 
> وما اشوف اي داعي لخجل عند مراجعة اطباء النفس
> فكما للجسد علل ودواء 
> كذلك الروح او النفس ايضا تصاب باضطرابات ولها علاجات 
> علاجاتها غالبا ماتكون بالمور الروحانية 
> لكننا في زمن ابتعد عن الروحانيات بالفعل
> ...



اشكرك كثيرا اختي ملاك 
واشكر لك هذه المداخله الطيبه 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> علم النفس علم واسع ومهم جداً في حياة المجتمعات والانسان ما يواحهه خاصة في هذا الزمن المر 
> 
> لذا مع كثرة المشاكل والويلات اعتقد لا بد من حل لهذه المشكلات والافضل السعي لوضع الدراسات لمثل هذه المشاكل قبل وقوعها  
> " درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج " 
> 
> تحياتي لكم



بالفعل اخي العزييز نحتاج لوجود دراسة جدّيه لمعرفة اسبااب 
هذه الويلات بالرغم من معرفت الجميع  للأساب المتعمده 
التي تسرع في تنامي هذه المشاكل في المجتمع الآمن 
اشكرك كثيرا اخي العزييز صانع الخبز
تقبل خالص تحياتي دمت بالف خيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> مرحبا 
> 
> 
> 
> نعم ، أؤيد .. ما دام المجال مفتوح ، و قابل للتحقيق ‘
> يكون قابل للتحقيق اذا اردنا ذلك 
> وحاولنا ان نعمل لخدمة مجتمعنى الغالي
> 
> 
> ...





مشكووره اختي براءه من الحب
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> 
> *عذراً اخوي ع التأخير في الرد ..*
> *لا حاجة للأعتذر اختي عوامية*
> *بس .. ما شاء الله .. ما عندي شي زايد على كلام الاعضاء ..* 
> *وكل اللي اقدر اقوله اني أؤيد فتح لمثل تلك المراكز وبقوه* 
> *اذا كانت على ايدي مختصين بعلاج ولو الشي القليل من تلك الضغوطات* 
> ...



 
مشكووره خييه على هذه الزياره الطيبه
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## MOONY

* نعم أوأيد فكرة وجود مثل هذه المراكز الصحيه للعلاج النفسي ولا أجده شيء معيب أو مثل مايعتقده الأخرين أن هذا المراكز خاصة للمجانين 
بل بالعكس هو مكان  للعلاج ولمعالجة الأضطرابات والهموم النفسية  والتي هي أشد من الألام الجسميه
شكراً لك أخي نبراس لهذا الموضوع القيم
تحياتي لك
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

كتفي بكلمه وحده وهي ((أؤيـــــــــــــد  )  


يعطيك العافيه اخوي  وعساك على القوه 

طرح موفق

----------


## نبراس،،،

> * نعم أوأيد فكرة وجود مثل هذه المراكز الصحيه للعلاج النفسي ولا أجده شيء معيب أو مثل مايعتقده الأخرين أن هذا المراكز خاصة للمجانين* 
> *بل بالعكس هو مكان للعلاج ولمعالجة الأضطرابات والهموم النفسية والتي هي أشد من الألام الجسميه*
> *بالفعل اختي هي اشد من الالام الجسديه*
> *شكراً لك أخي نبراس لهذا الموضوع القيم*
> *تحياتي لك*



كل الشكر لك اخي moony
على هذه الزياره الطيبه 
تقبلي تحياتي دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
>  اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> اكتفي بكلمه وحده وهي ((أؤيـــــــــــــد ) 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه اخوي وعساك على القوه 
> 
> طرح موفق



مشكووره اختي 
انين القلب على هذا التواجد الطيب
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اكيييييييد اؤييد* 
*واااااجد اللي يحتاجون*
*اعرف وحده تحتاج وبقوه ولين الحين لي محاولات اغيرها  بطريق غير مباشر>> مسويه دكتوره* 
*وان شاء الله بالمستقبل اكون من اللي يعاااالجوون حقيقه*

*هــــذا طمــوحي :)*

*مع التحيه*

----------


## نبراس،،،

شكرا لهذه المشاركه 
واتمنى ان يتحقق طموحك لتخدمي مجتمعك 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## السيـدة

عزيزتي انين القلب
في الماضي القريب كانت النظرة للعلاج النفسي تنتقص الاشخاص الذين يحتاجون لها وتتهمهم بالجنون فيضطر اهل المريض النفسي لإبقاء المريض دون علاج أو أخذه للعلاج في الخارج تفاديا لهذه النظرة السلبية
ولكن الحال تغير الآن واعتقد كثير من افراد المجتمع يحتاجون لمثل هذه العيادات خصوصا مع تزايد الضغوط و وتيرة الحياة المتسارعة
تقبلي تحياتي وخالص دعائي

----------


## نبراس،،،

اختي همسة الم واختي السيدة 
اشكر لكم هذه المشاركة ولكن اعتذر لان الموضوع قديم 
واحتاج لانزاله من جديد كي لا اخالف القوانيين المنتدى 
في رفع المواضيع القديمة
اتمنى لكم التوفيق في الدنيا و الاخرة 
دمتم بخيير

----------

